# Tout le monde il est beau, tout le monde il est gentil



## in-need

Hola todos,

no tengo ni idea cómo traducir el tópico francés: "Tout le monde il est beau, tout le monde il est gentil" que, por cierto, debe tener equivalente en español...

Gracias mil por su ayuda )


----------



## Choumex

Es una expresión coloquial en francés (que por cierto es incorrecta gramaticalmente), que traduce ironía del que lo dice e igenuidad de la persona a quien se dirige.
Significa que no todo está bonito o no todo es de color rosa. No encuentro una expresión coloquial similar en español, pero estás diciendo en realidad "*No seas ingenuo*".

Ejemplo:
Pierre: Je pense que tous les politiques disent la vérité.
Jean: Oui, tu as raison, tout le monde il est beau, tout le monde il est gentil !

Pedro: Pienso que todos los políticos hablan con la verdad.
Juan: Ay Pedro, no seas ingenuo!


----------



## in-need

Pues, gracias por tu respuesta, Choumex. Tienes razón, la frase no es gramaticalmente correcta para nada, sin embargo existe tal cual (lo explicas perfectamente el sentido) 
Estoy buscando un equivalente natural en castellano o español, sabes.

¿Así que dirías de manera natural: "No todo está bonito"?

¿Otras sugerencias?

Gracias


----------



## Cintia&Martine

Buenas tardes, bonjour,

Para lo que no conocen esta frase, es el título de una película/canción de Jean Yane de 1972. Pone en evidencia la hipocresía de la sociedad o la política de la avestruz de algunos.
Es incorrecta, efectivamente, pero copia el lenguaje infantil o el infantilismo de algunos mensajes político-sociológicos en vigor en nuestras sociedades, la demagogia destinada a las ovejitas que somos...

En España diría:
- Y la abuela fuma

Espera otras opiniones.
Au revoir, hasta luego


----------



## in-need

Coucou,

je passe au français; c'est plus simple pour moi 
Bravo pour l'explication. Effectivement, l'expression vient de Jean Yanne, mais je pense que l'on peut dire qu'elle est passée dans le langage courant aujourd'hui.
Enfin, aujourd'hui, en France, on parle beaucoup de "Monde de bisounours"...
Merci à toi*, CintiaMartine, je n'avais jamais entendu cette expression en espagnol (bon, mon niveau l'explique aussi !) et j'ai donc effectué une recherche rapide sur l'Internet.
Voici un lien *http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=181823 dans lequel les foristes ne semblent pas lui prêter le même sens que l'expression française : "Tout le monde il est beau, tout le monde il est gentil"...

Merci de votre aide et s'il vous vient de nouvelles suggestions, n'hésitez pas... http://forum.wordreference.com/member.php?u=21995


----------



## Choumex

Peut-être peut-on parler du *Mundo de los Cariñositos* alors ? En tout cas, l'idée se rejoint.

Je ne connaissais pas l'expression de Cynthia&Martine. Mais elle me fait penser plus à une réponse à un mensonge ou une situation peu crédible (du type "Y yo soy el Papa / la Reina de Inglaterra").


----------



## Cintia&Martine

in-need said:


> *
> Voici un lien *http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=181823 dans lequel les foristes ne semblent pas lui prêter le même sens que l'expression française : "Tout le monde il est beau, tout le monde il est gentil"...


Le fil que vous nous proposez n'est pas l'expression que je vous donne, vous oubliez le *si *. Pour "¡(Que) si la abuela fuma!" je suis entièrement d'accord avec les apportations des foristes dans le fil (ce qui reviendrait à dire, en français : "Et moi je tombe de la dernière pluie" ou quelque chose d'approchant).

Quelques exemples de la web qui correspondent à "Tout le monde..."


> Veo gente diciendo que hay que perdonarle la deuda sin quitarle la casa, porque el mundo es injusto y la abuela fuma.
> Source





> Si, claro, y la abuela fuma.
> La demagogia es mucho mas barata, facil de hacer y efectiva.
> Source





> El mundo se está volviendo loco, tu lo sabes, tu madre lo sabe, y la abuela fuma!
> (Je ne peux pas mettre le lien car la page inclut des vidéos de Youtube)


Ne me dites pas que dans cette phrase on dirait "naturellement" : le monde est fou, tout le monde le sait et tout le monde est gentil...

- _Et la abuela fuma_ dénonce justement l'hypocrisie dont on n'est pas dupe.

Avant Jean Yanne on aurait dit (on dit encore) : 
- Tout va pour le mieux dans le meilleur des mondes

Maintenant il se peut que je me trompe quand au sens actuel de la phrase ; dans les années 70 elle soulignait l'incrédulité en réponse aux discours des démagogues.

 :::: Deuxième message::::

Re...,

Je viens de me souvenir (pour respecter le langage familier) de :
- To er mundo e güeno
(Transcription phonétique de l'andalou)


----------



## fredinmad

Hola,

Quizás la expresión: "en el mundo de Snoopy" / "vivir en el mundo de Snoopy" encaja aquí. (ejemplos)


----------



## in-need

Perfecto, voy a utilizar las dos sugerencias...

"Vivimos en el mundo de Snoopy y la abuela fuma"

Gracias mil a todos


----------



## Cintia&Martine

Buenas noches, bonne nuit, 


fredinmad said:


> Hola,
> 
> Quizás la expresión: "en el mundo de Snoopy" / "vivir en el mundo de Snoopy" encaja aquí.


 Muy actual.

Pienso también en:
- ¡Esto es jauja!

Au revoir, hasta luego


----------



## Cintia&Martine

Buenas noches, bonne nuit,


Cintia&Martine said:


> Muy actual.


 


fredinmad said:


> Hola,
> 
> Quizás la expresión: "en el mundo de Snoopy" / "vivir en el mundo de Snoopy" encaja aquí.



Mauvaise nouvelle.
Il ne s'agit pas del _mundo de Snoopy_ mais
- el mundo de Yupi
Ver ( en particulier les blogs)

Au revoir, hasta luego


----------



## in-need

Hola,

así que ¿"Vivimos en el mundo de Yupi y la abuela fuma" podría encajar?

Lo raro es que sí existen ejemplos con "el mundo de Snoopy", como lo ha apuntado Fredinmad...


----------



## fredinmad

in-need said:


> Lo raro es que sí existen ejemplos con "el mundo de Snoopy", como lo ha apuntado Fredinmad...



Simplement parce que les 2 expressions existent.
Mais vu les résultats de la recherche, il semble bien que "el mundo de Yupi" soit le plus commun.


----------



## Cintia&Martine

Buenas noches, bonne nuit,


fredinmad said:


> Simplement parce que les 2 expressions existent.


Oui, oui, les deux existent (voilà pourquoi je suis tombée moi aussi dans le panneau) mais à part Google j'ai mené ma petite enquête personnelle et tous mes "enquêtés" se sont mis d'accord pour me traiter de ringarde 

Au revoir, hasta luego


----------



## grandluc

En français, depuis une certaine publicité pour une marque connue de chocolat avec une vache violette, on peut aussi dire: " Et la marmotte met le chocolat dans le papier alu" (me hace pensar en: _y la abuela fuma_...)


----------



## swift

En mi entorno escucho (muchas veces, en boca de mi madre): *sí claro, y yo le tiro (lanzo) piedras a la Luna* */ **sí claro, y yo me chupo el dedo* */ sí claro, y la Luna es de queso*. Sin embargo, no estoy seguro de que calce completamente.


----------



## Nanon

Swift, il reste à voir si tes suggestions peuvent s'appliquer à la dénonciation du caractère utopique d'un "monde idéal", mais il est intéressant de voir que tu as ajouté le *"mais bien sûr"* de l'ironie .


----------



## in-need

Bon, bon, en voilà des idées ! On avance...

Une question à CintiaMartine : ringarde (pas gentil, ça!  à cause "del mundo de Yupi" ou "del mundo de Snoopy" ou des deux ?

Swift : Me encanta "* sí claro, y la Luna es de queso"*, pero qué significa exactamente? 

Gracias!


----------



## Cintia&Martine

Buenos días, bonjour,


in-need said:


> Une question à CintiaMartine : ringarde (pas gentil, ça!  J'assume, j'assume  à cause "del mundo de Yupi" ou "del mundo de Snoopy" ou des deux ?


Pour Snoopy. La référence à Snoopy est réservée pour la description des fils à papa.

Au revoir, hasta luego

*EDIT*. Je ne sais pas si la expression sur _la grand-mère qui fume_ est comprise par l'ensemble de nos lecteurs. Granluc l'illustre très bien avec son chocolat dans le papier alu (post 15). La grand-mère ne fume pas des cigarettes mais bien des joints, ce qui lui permet de voir le monde en rose. Comme c'est une grand-mère, on comprend immédiatement qu'elle aurait pu participer à Woodstock.


----------



## esteban

En todo caso, existe la expresión "vivir en un mundo de fantasías" que en algunos casos podría ser un buen equivalente a "Tout le monde il est beau, tout le monde il est gentil". Lo de "Oui, bien sûr, tout le monde il est beau, tout le monde il est gentil !" se podría traducir por "¡Pero es que vives en un mundo de fantasías!" o sencillamente "¿En qué mundo vives?"...

Saludos
esteban


----------



## Orbayu

Bonjour, 
Esta discusión me recuerda a un diálogo de Homer Simpson "Si, soy yo, Homer Simpson, el hombre mágico del pais de la felicidad, en la casa de gominola en la calle de la piruleta".............."por cierto, pretendia ser sarcastico"..........
Saludos


----------

